# Healing Waters Fly Fishing



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Healing Waters Fly Fishing*_

On a recent wild boar hunting trip with Florida's Trophy Hammock Outfitters I had the honor and privilege of meeting one of Colorado's best, Mr. Dave Brown:



Dave was in Florida to take his grandson, Levi, on his first wild boar hunt:



Levi had already mastered Colorado fly fishing:



Levi, and those like him all over the country, are the future of both fishing and hunting. 

Our future is in good hands. 

This young man, this young sportsman, has a great teacher, his granddad:



Dave fishes not only Colorado, but also Argentina. 

He is dedicated to fly fishing:







Dave and I appreciate the freedom we enjoy in our great country and the men and women who are more than willing to sacrifice all they have to give to keep America the Land of the FREE. 

Every year Tiger Island Outfitters hosted 'Wounded Warrior Weekend' honoring those who sacrificed so much in the name of FREEDOM. 

Men like Ralph who lost both legs in Vietnam:



We can never, NEVER, re-pay them for what they have sacrificed. But we can show our appreciation by participating in in such wonderful programs such as Florida's Wounded Warrior Weekend and Colorado's Healing Waters Fly Fishing. 

Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing is dedicated to the physical and emotional rehabilitation of disabled active military service personnel and disabled veterans through fly fishing. 

Dave is deeply involved with Healing Waters Fly Fishing:







Dave is more than willing to share his vast knowledge with our true American HEROES! 







Thank you for your service:



Levi, you can be proud of your Grandfather. 

I know I am!



'We can never, NEVER, re-pay them for what they have sacrificed. But we can show our appreciation!'


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting !


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you very much. Sharing with our North Florida neighbors is an honor.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Levi was proud of that hog, good for him!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! He is a very nice young gentleman.


----------

